# India trying to Attend Red Flag in 2008



## Glider (Oct 9, 2007)

Just read that India would like to be full participents in the Red Flag exercises in 2008. 
Now that could be something worth seeing.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 9, 2007)

Yea, seein them get embarrassed...


----------



## Glider (Oct 9, 2007)

Something about chickens and hatching springs to mind


----------



## evangilder (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd love to be up on Point Bravo when they are doing their exercises. That would make some great shots!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 9, 2007)

Hell yea it would Eric...


----------



## mkloby (Oct 9, 2007)

Just something worth noting - Indian Navy pilots are trained by the USN. Of course I wouldn't expect that their follow on training is near our level. I don't know if they would be participating or not.


----------

